# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > خبر: قرار عمومی اعضای سایت "برنامه نویس" در نمایشگاه الکامپ 2013

## Felony

سلام ؛

نوزدهمین نمایشگاه بین المللی الکترونیک ، کامپیوتر ، تجارت الکترونیک ( IRAN ELECOMP 2013 ) از روز پنج شنبه تاریخ 1392/9/14 لغایت روز یکشنبه 1392/9/17 در محل دائمی نمایشگاه های بین المللی تهران برگزار می شود .

به رسم و سنت هر ساله ، امسال نیز قرار ملاقاتی برای اعضای جامعه ی "برنامه نویس" ترتیب داده شده است ، نظر به اینکه تاریخ شروع نمایشگاه امسال روز پنج شنبه هست با توجه به تجربه های قرارهای ملاقات گذشته به نظر میاد برای دوستان شهرهای دیگه همین روز مناسب باشه ، این تاپیک حدود 1 ماه زودتر از زمان برگزاری نمایشگاه ایجاد شد تا زودتر خبر رسانی شده باشه و دوستان از حالا به دنبال خالی کردن وقتشون برای تاریخ تعیین شده باشن .

*** اگر نظر اکثریت دوستان با روز جمعه باشه روز گردهمایی تغییر خواهد کرد و در همین تاپیک و همین پست اطلاع رسانی خواهد شد .

تقویم رسمی نمایشگاه های بین المللی تهران .
*
تاریخ و ساعت گردهمایی :

پنج شنبه ، 1392/9/14 ساعت 11 صبح

مکان ملاقات مانند سال های گذشته ( سکوهای دور استخر ) که در تصویر پیوست با دایره قرمز کم رنگ مشخص شده است*


به امید دیدار دوستان .

----------


## علی متقی پور

با سلام

با کمال افتخار برای دیدن دوستان عزیز برنامه نویس حضور پیدا خواهم کرد

امیدوارم دوست عزیزم علی آقای کرامتی هم تشریف بیارن

----------


## m2011kh

پارسالم هم بودیم.منتها انگار دوستان زیاد استقبال نکردن پارسال.احتمالاً هم بخاطر تاریخش بود.ما که نزدیکیم و اومدنمون هم حتمی.

از بقیه دوستان هم میخوام که کم لطفی نکنن و امسال استقبال خوبی رو به عمل بیارن.

ما هم امیدواریم آقای کرامتی هم تشریف بیارن.

موفق و سربلند باشید.
MMD

----------


## sohil_ww

سعادتی که  در کنار اعضای برنامه نویس باشم 

ان شاالله منم هستم، امیدوارم اکثر اعضای تالار C#‎ و دیگر دوستان که تو این مدت بدون داشتن هیچ شناختی به من کمک کردن تشریف بیارن و حضوراً تشکر کنم از این بزرگان 

به امید همه ی دوستان

----------


## mohsen22

خوش به حالتون .... ما که مسافتمون زیاده.... کاش میشد می اومدیم

----------


## یوسف زالی

من هم سعی می کنم بیام.
منتظر دوستان گلم، و البته دوستانی که هنوز موفق به زیارتشون نشدم هستم.

----------


## Amir Oveisi

مرخصی جور بشه خوشحال میشیم هم زیارت باشه هم نفسی تازه کنیم  :چشمک:

----------


## mohammad5593

سلام دوستان عکس یادگاری بگیرید و توی سایت قرار بدید تا ما که دوریم هم ببینیم حتما فراموش نشه

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
انشالله اگر مورد خاصی پیش نیاد من هم حضور خواهم داشت تا تجدید دیداری با دوستان عزیز بشه.

----------


## بهروز عباسی

درود به همه

منم امسال حتماً میام (البته اگه پنج شنبه باشه احتمالش بیشتره :چشمک: ).

----------


## amir200h

من هم میام. به امید دیدار دوستان

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

سلام دوستان 
اگر آقای کرامتی اون روز کلاس های آموزشگاه رو کنسل کنه مثل هر سال من هم میام 
آقای کرامتی رو هم با خودم میارم  :چشمک:

----------


## SayeyeZohor

خب امسال كه يوسف خان و بهروز و ... قراره بياند من كارم معلوم نيست 
 :گریه: 

دلم خيلي مي خواد دوستان رو از نزديك ببينم
اگه كسي از اصفهان بياد
آقا حمزه شما تشريف ميآري ديگه ؟
مرخصي هم ...

----------


## Touska

ما هم مثل هر سال سعی می کنیم بیاییم نمیشه ، البته فقط سعی می کنیم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## BORHAN TEC

من هم خیلی دوست دارم که دوستان رو از نزدیک زیارت کنم. :قلب:  مرخصیم هم دست خودمه.  :لبخند گشاده!:  انشاالله اگه عمری باقی بمونه حتماً میام.  :لبخند:

----------


## SayeyeZohor

> من هم خیلی دوست دارم که دوستان رو از نزدیک زیارت کنم. مرخصیم هم دست خودمه.  انشاالله اگه عمری باقی بمونه حتماً میام.


بله شما كه ديگه رئيس شدي و ....

----------


## بهروز عباسی

دوستان لطف کنید هر روزی که میتونید بیاید رو بگید تا، تاریخش هم دقیق مشخص بشه.

من خودم با پنج شنبه -بیشتر- موافق هستم.

----------


## gilsoft

سلام دوستان
من روز آخر رو پيشنهاد ميدم ... فقط بخاط OFFER هاش !

99% ميام ...

----------


## فرزند کوروش

من هم برای بار اول سعی میکنم بیام

----------


## MMSHFE

من هم اگه مشکلی پیش نیاد، مثل سال قبل میام.

----------


## Masoudse7en

به به افتخاریست کنار اساتید بودن حتما میام !

----------


## CsharpNevisi

افتخار بزرگیه که کنار استادای تالار باشیم .... اگه جمعه میشد خیلی خوب بود ... !!!!!!

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

دوستان اونجا کسی رو نمیخواهیم حذف کنیم. :چشمک:  تازه ما مدیران باید بترسیم یک وقت بلایی چیزی سرمون نیارید.البته من یک ماه قبل از نمایشگاه سعی میکنم نامه های دوستانه برای همه دوستانم و کسانی که باهاشون برخورد کردم بفرستم تا اونجا برام مشکل ساز نشه  :بامزه:  البته این فقط یک شوخی بود و امیدوارم دوستان رو اونجا ببینیم و مسائل اینجا نیز هیچ ربطی به دیدارمون و برخوردهامون با هم دیگه نداره و ما باهم دوست هستیم و درکنار هم و از هم داریم مطلب یاد میگیریم.

----------


## m2011kh

آقای صادقی میخواین چند تا بادی گاردی چیزی استخدام کنیم براتون؟؟؟

البته پارسال که خانوما کم لطفی کردن و هیچ کدومشون نیومدن.شایدم به خاطر این بود که اکثریت دوستان مرد هستن.ولی خوب دلیلی نمیشه،کم لطفی نکنین و تشریفتونو بیارید.
در کل پنج شنبه رو ترجیح میدم.

MMD

----------


## یوسف زالی

> البته پارسال که خانوما کم لطفی کردن و هیچ کدومشون نیومدن





> کم لطفی نکنین و تشریفتونو بیارید.


 :قهقهه: 
خب بیایید دیگه!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## CsharpNevisi

تو این همایش سوال پرسیدن آزاده دیگه ... نه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :D

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> خب بیایید دیگه!


 :بامزه: 
خب شاید واقعاً تعدادشون کمه، بندگان خدا . مثلا! 2000 تا آقا هستن که فقط 20 تا میان حالا اگه 20 تا خانم باشه دوتا _ممکنه_ بیان.




> تو این همایش سوال پرسیدن آزاده دیگه ... نه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :D


سوال پروسیدن آزاده ولی نکته مهم تعداد سوالاته Wink
 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## CsharpNevisi

> تو این همایش سوال پرسیدن آزاده دیگه ... نه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :D


یه سوال کوچیک اندر بزرگ فکرمو مشغول کرده ..... !!!!!!!
همین یه دونست !!!!

----------


## DR_borna

آقا منم میخوام بیام ولی سنم کمه معذب میشم :خجالت:

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> آقا منم میخوام بیام ولی سنم کمه معذب میشم


سن و این چیزا مهم نیست اکثر بچه های سایت کم سن هستن :لبخند گشاده!: 

*توجه کنید که همه میتونن بیان و هیچ محدودیتی نیست*

----------


## sohil_ww

منم با پنشنجه موافقم 
البته اگه ساعت قرار صبح باشه که عالی می شه که  نمایشگاه خلوت باشه 

دوستان فرقی نداره چه سن و سالی هستیم مهم اینه که دور هم باشیم 




> توجه کنید که همه میتونن بیان و هیچ محدودیتی نیست


یعنی واقعا ! 
نیاز نیست بیلیط بخریم ؟! :قهقهه: 

در مورد سئوال پرسیدن هم بگم هر چی تعداد اساتید بیشتر باشه تعداد سئوال های که می خوام بپرسم از هر شخص کمتر می شه  :متفکر:  

واقعا خوشحال می شم آقای خوخان تشریف بیارن 
ان شاالله مه سعادت دیدارشون نصیبمون بشه

----------


## Aalibeigi

به خدا زمان از این زیباتر نبود :ناراحت: 
خب مرخصی الان نمیدن که...
حالا تو تابستون بود به بهونه مسافرت میشد مرخصی گرفت 
اما الان فقط باید فامیلی  مثل عمو یا خاله (خیالی) رو کشت که مرخصی بدن !!!!(خودتون میدونین دیگه)
فکر نکنم بتونم بیام :ناراحت:

----------


## SayeyeZohor

من با شنبه **موافقم
حداقل صبح تهران كه ميام بعد به يك كاري بشه برسي 



آخه پنج شنبه همه اداره جات تعطيله

ميشه ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> من با چهارشنبه موافقم


 :متعجب: 

چهار شنبه که هنوز خبری نیست :دی مرد مومن




> نوزدهمین نمایشگاه بین المللی الکترونیک ، کامپیوتر ، تجارت الکترونیک (  IRAN ELECOMP 2013 ) ا*ز روز پنج شنبه تاریخ 1392/9/14 لغایت روز یکشنبه  1392/9/17* در محل دائمی نمایشگاه های بین المللی تهران برگزار می شود .

----------


## sohil_ww

> من با چهارشنبه موافقم
> حداقل صبح تهران كه ميام بعد به يك كاري بشه برسي 
> 
> 
> 
> آخه پنج شنبه همه اداره جات تعطيله
> 
> ميشه ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


جالب بود 

آقا بهروز ساعتش حدودا چه ساعتی هست ؟

----------


## CsharpNevisi

با بزاری جمعه که بتونیم بیاییم از کارمون نیوفتیم ......... !!!!!!!!
5 شنبه هم میتونم بیاما ولی مسئولین دست به توبیخشون خیلی خویه .... !!!!!!!

----------


## SayeyeZohor

خب شنبه باشه 

ميشه؟



ببخشيد اقاي كارگردان *كدوم دوربينه* ؟ .......

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سوال پرسیدن آزاده تازه میتونه عنوانش هم نامناسب باشه :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## SayeyeZohor

اگه بشه روز ديگه اي بشه ..... 

اصلا لهم

----------


## CsharpNevisi

> سوال پرسیدن آزاده تازه میتونه عنوانش هم نامناسب باشه


گل گفتی ... مخالف با قوانین سایتم میتونه باشه ایا .... ؟؟؟؟؟؟
حالا چرا همه عکس میزارن مگه اینجا فیسبوکه .... عکس گذاشتن آزاده .... یا تایپیک منتقل میکنن تو تالار سرگرمی :D

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> سوال پرسیدن آزاده تازه میتونه عنوانش هم نامناسب باشه


  :قهقهه: 
آره اونجا نمیشه حرفی از قانون زد یهو دعوا میشه :wink

----------


## SayeyeZohor

> گل گفتی ... مخالف با قوانین سایتم میتونه باشه ایا .... ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> حالا چرا همه عکس میزارن مگه اینجا فیسبوکه .... عکس گذاشتن آزاده .... یا تایپیک منتقل میکنن تو تالار سرگرمی :D


همه عكس نميذارن فقط من گذاشتم  :لبخند:

----------


## hamedjj

حیف که ماتو شمالیم
مثل شما تو تهران نیستیم که این چیزا دورو بررمون باشه حال کنیم

هی چه فاز سنگینی
همه چی سفید سیاهو چیزی رنگی نی :افسرده:

----------


## m2011kh

به به سوال با عنوان نا مناسب!!!
آقا سالی یه باره بزار عکس بزارن گیر ندین دیگه  :لبخند گشاده!: 

MMD

----------


## CsharpNevisi

> همه عكس نميذارن فقط من گذاشتم


آها راست میگی ... اون عکس اولیه خیلی باحال بود ..... !!!!!!!



> آقا سالی یه باره بزار عکس بزارن گیر ندین دیگه


فقط به خاطر شما ایندفعه رو اجازه میدما ....  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## UfnCod3r

پ ما هم عکس بزاریم . :بامزه: 
74046_253736361418386_690180442_n.jpg
یک دقیقه سکوت.

-
-
کاش منم می تونستم بیام .
خوش بگزره بهتون . :چشمک:  :شیطان:

----------


## NitroPlus

خدا رو شکر من پنج شبنه OFF هستم بعد یه روز شلوغ فک کنم خیلی حال میده!
انشالله منم برای بار اول میام بچه های Android و VB .NET که هستن دیگه؟!!؟  :بامزه:  :چشمک:

----------


## omid_student

ارزوی من همنشینی با افراد مجرب برنامه نویس بود
ولی متاسفانه باید به گور ببرم این ارزوها رو
خوشبحالتون خوش بگذرونین کنار هم

----------


## danialafshari

با سلام خدمت همگی
ما که دور هستیم ولی دوستان جای ما، امیدوارم اکثراً بتونن حاضر بشن و لحظه خوبی رو با همدیگه سپری کنن
عکس یادتون نره  :بامزه: 
موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## noroozifar

من خیلی این محیط ها را دوست دارم اما فاصله من تا شما 1000 کیلومتره و حدود 200 تومان خرجم میشه بخواهم بیام برگردم وحقوق ماهیانه من فقط 500 هزارتومانه اینهم با هزار بدبختی هر 3 ماه یکبار میدند :لبخند گشاده!:  پس هر کی اونجاست نائب زیاره باشه چندتا عکس بگیره برای ما هم بفرسته دلمون آب نشه

----------


## amir.msc

سلام به همه ی دوستان :لبخند: 
فقط به عشق شما ها از نقطه صفر مرزی میام :گریه: 
روزش زیاد مهم نیست مهم این با هم بودنه :تشویق: 
اگه از 5شنبه تا 1شنبه باشه که چ بهتر :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mehdy.programmer

همه اعلام حضور کردن  :لبخند گشاده!:  منم هرجوری که شده حتما میام  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## sohil_ww

آقا ساعت شو اعلام کنید دیگه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SayeyeZohor

اقايون محترم يكي به من بگه 
1- چرا سايت دو روز بود قطع بود؟
2- قرار كي شد ؟
بابا بايد مرخصي گرفت من كه امروز با مسئولم جرو بحثم شد كلي تهديدم كرد  :اشتباه:

----------


## m2011kh

> چرا سايت دو روز بود قطع بود


 :اشتباه: 
شاید به خاطر مخابرات بود،مشکل. :لبخند گشاده!: 

البته محل نمایشگاه تا محل زندگیم کلا نیم ساعت راهه و ساعتش و روزش زیاد برام مهم نیست.ولی ساعتو مشخص کنید یه وقتی نشه برنامه مونو کلاً بریزه به هم.

----------


## SayeyeZohor

> شاید به خاطر مخابرات بود،مشکل.
> 
> البته محل نمایشگاه تا محل زندگیم کلا نیم ساعت راهه و ساعتش و روزش زیاد برام مهم نیست.ولی ساعتو مشخص کنید یه وقتی نشه برنامه مونو کلاً بریزه به هم.


هي مايه دار
هي وضع خوب

----------


## okpnz1

سلام دوستان اینقد پشت سر ما دخترا حرف نزنید ایشالا که همه میان :افسرده: 
1.jpg
من که تو اسن سایت خیلی جیزا یاد گرفتم خیلی بهم کمک کردین ایشالا اگه برنامه هامو جور کنم حتما میام حداقل تشکری از همه دوستان بابت کمکشون بکنم :خجالت:

----------


## raziee

من هم تلاش میکنم حضور داشته باشم

----------


## SayeyeZohor

تاريخ و زمان برگزاري نمايشگاه : تاریخ و ساعت گردهمایی :

پنج شنبه ، 1392/9/14 ساعت 11 صبح

درسته ؟

----------


## mahin_n

من که یه مدت زیادی هست اینجا فعالیت نداشتم الان که اومدم این اعلان رو دیدم خو ما رو که هیچکی نمیشناسه بیایم خجالت میکشیم که :))
تعداد خانومایی هم که میان زیاد نیستن مثه اینکه !

----------


## mousa1992

با سلام خدمت دوستان 
بعد از مدت ها تاپیکی رو پیدا کردم که توش بتونم حرف بزنم 
به نظرم باید بهش بگن فروشگاه الکامپ ( اگه خودمم محصولی داشتم قطعا غرفه میگرفتم  :بامزه:  )
سال قبل نمایشگاه اومدم اما تو جمع دوستان نتونستم حضور پیدا کنم امیدوارم امسال بشه هماهنگ کنم 
قابل توجه عزیزانی که راهشون دوره و علاقمند به حضور در نمایشگاه هستن و البته دانشجو 
میتونین از طریق دانشگاهتون اقدام کنید ؛ من خودم پارسال همین کارو کردم و البته مسئولین ما خیلی گلن

به امید دیدار

----------


## karimiasghar

سلام باعث افتخاره که توجمع اساتید باشی منم حتما سعی میکنم برای اولین باربیام روزو ساعتشم مناسبه

----------


## m2011kh

> هي مايه دار
> هي وضع خوب


آقا چه ربطی به مایه داری داره،خوب محل زندگی نزدیکه دیگه :گیج: .

Mahin-n خانوم مهم نیست کی کیو مشناسه یا نه.خیلی از دوستان همدیگه رو نمیشناسن.

----------


## r00tkit

5 - 6 سال قبل  که می یومدیم همه دوست اشنا بودیم الان دیگه ما جزو بازنشسته ها شدیم کسی رو نمیشناسیم  :)

منم می یام  همش 10 -15 دقیقه راهمه  :شیطان: 

Amir Oveisi هم می یاد ؟
قدیمی ها هم بیان :) مجتبی ؟ vcldeveloper ؟ مهدی ؟

----------


## Amir Oveisi

آره منم میخام بیام قدیمی ها رو ببینم دلم وا شه یکم خخخخ
با جدیدا هم آشنا میشیم

----------


## hamedarian2009

خیلی حیف شد من هفته قبلش یعنی 7 آذر برای کاری تهران میام و دیگه برام مقدور نیست هفته بعدش بیام وگرنه خیلی دوست داشتم حضورا بچه های برنامه نویس رو ببینم

----------


## e_a_23

من هم سعی میکنم حتما بیام.حتی اگه بدونم یه نفر از خانوما هم نمیان.هر سال به همین دلیل نیومدم اما امسال میام شاید هم بتونم با خودم چند نفرو بیارم. :)

----------


## mehdy.programmer

دوستان چند بار تو این تاپیک اشاره کردن به کم بودن یا نبودن خانوم ها !! به نظر من کسایی که قراره حضور داشته باشن، کسایی هستن که فقط به خاطر علاقه به کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی میان اونجا نه چیزه دیگه ایی !!! و من به شخصه مطمئنم دوستان شعور اجتماعیشون به حدی بالاست که با دیدن جنس مخالفشون هدفشون رو فراموش نمی کنن! من از همین جا از همه خانوم هایی که براشون مقدوره که بیان و فقط به خاطر این مسئله نمی خوان بیان، تقاضا می کنم که حتما حضور داشته باشند تا این تفکر کهنه و منسوخ تبعیض جنسیتی ، چه تو فکر آقایون و چه تو فکر خانومها شکسته شه!

----------


## e_a_23

من هم فقط به خاطر علاقه به این رشته میخوام بیام و شاید بتونم سوالامو مطرح کنم. :)

----------


## m2011kh

منم به خاطر همین قضیه این نکته رو یاد آوری کردم.

گفتم شاید خانوما با این افکار بخوان از اومدنشون صرف نظر کنن.من هم میگم.اومدن شما یا من فقط برای علاقه به برنامه نویسی و اشنایی با بقیه جامعه برنامه نویس هست و همین.

موفق و سربلند باشید.

MMD

----------


## goodfriends

آقا بنده هم به عنوان یه عضو کوچیک اگه اجازه بدین میام یا دوستای برنامه نویس خودمو ببینم :کف کرده!:

----------


## SayeyeZohor

خوبه
من احتمالا نتونم بیام
خوش باشید
 :ناراحت:

----------


## refugee

خوشبحالتون ...


کاش میشد منم بیام , چی میشد مشهد متینگ میذاشتین  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## meisam3322

امیدوار بودم من هم بتونم بیام. ولی با این وضعیت کاری نمیتونم  :ناراحت:

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام
من جمعه اونجام .. متاسفانه فشار کاری اجازه نمیده پنجشنبه رو باشم//

----------


## pcb20parse

مثلا تو این قرار چه اتفاقی می افته؟؟

----------


## یوسف زالی

> مثلا تو این قرار چه اتفاقی می افته؟؟


دوستان با هم آشنا می شن، همین.
قرار هم نیست اتفاقی بیفته حتی اگر گفته بشه که می افته!
ساندیس هم می دن  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Miprosoft

حتما میام ، گردهمایی قشنگی میشه

----------


## رضا قربانی

همانند دفعه قبلی اگر خدا قبول کنه تمام تلاشمون رو می کنیم تا در جمع برنامه نویس های عزیز باشیم .

دفعه قبلی که مهمان نوازی زیاد جالبی از بچه ها نشده ، خیلی خوشحال میشیم که حداقل یه تک دانه به بچه هایی که از شهرستان های مختلف میان بدید  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## programers0

سلام دوستان - من چه مرخصی جور بشه و چه نشه میام - البته سال اوله و خیلی خوشحال میشم تجربش کنم

----------


## sohil_ww

دوستان عزیز خواهشمندم یه نظر سنجی قرار بدن و زمان دقیقشو اعلام کنن 

من خودم با جمعه راحت ترم

----------


## علی متقی پور

> دوستان اونجا کسی رو نمیخواهیم حذف کنیم. تازه ما مدیران باید بترسیم یک وقت بلایی چیزی سرمون نیارید.البته من یک ماه قبل از نمایشگاه سعی میکنم نامه های دوستانه برای همه دوستانم و کسانی که باهاشون برخورد کردم بفرستم تا اونجا برام مشکل ساز نشه  البته این فقط یک شوخی بود و امیدوارم دوستان رو اونجا ببینیم و مسائل اینجا نیز هیچ ربطی به دیدارمون و برخوردهامون با هم دیگه نداره و ما باهم دوست هستیم و درکنار هم و از هم داریم مطلب یاد میگیریم.


ولی خدائی مهندس من یکی از شما میترسم :|
فکر کنم به تعداد روزهایی که همو میشناسیم تا الان دچار اختلاف شدیم :(

----------


## mehdiomnia

> با سلام
> 
> با کمال افتخار برای دیدن دوستان عزیز برنامه نویس حضور پیدا خواهم کرد
> 
> امیدوارم دوست عزیزم علی آقای کرامتی هم تشریف بیارن


 اگر بندازن جمعه بعد از ظهر هم من هم آقای کرامتی میتونیم بیایم چون کلاس هستیم جمعه ها هم تا عصر
مثلا جمعه ساعت 4 فکر کنم عالی باشه

----------


## okpnz1

کاش جمعه میشد پنجشنبه اونم 11!!!! :ناراحت:

----------


## یوسف زالی

ای بابا. بالاخره کیه؟ 5 شنبه دیگه؟

----------


## sr2m72

سلام
منم خیلی دوست دارم در جمع اساتید عزیز باشم.
اگه بتونم میام.

----------


## Felony

> اگر بندازن جمعه بعد از ظهر هم من هم آقای کرامتی میتونیم بیایم چون کلاس هستیم جمعه ها هم تا عصر
> مثلا جمعه ساعت 4 فکر کنم عالی باشه


بعد از 1 ماه از زدن تاپیک و 4 روز مونده به قرار ، نمیشه تاریخ رو تغییری داد .




> ای بابا. بالاخره کیه؟ 5 شنبه دیگه؟


قرار شد اگر تغییری ایجاد شد در پست اول اطلاع رسانی بشه !!!

فعلا این تاپیک قفل میشه ، بعد نمایشگاه تاپیک باز میشه تا عکس ها تو همین تاپیک قرار بگیره .

----------


## CsharpNevisi

ای بابا ... چرا هیچکس نیومد پس ؟؟؟؟؟؟
من فقط به خاطر میتینگ اومدم ... میدونستم الکامپ مثل همیشه چیز خوبی نداره ...... !!!!!!
خلاصه بدجوری سر کار بودیم ... !!!!  :خیلی عصبانی:   :ناراحت:

----------


## یوسف زالی

من اومدم فقط 3 نفر رو دیدم!!
از سال دیگه ایشالا نمی رم دیگه!

----------


## CsharpNevisi

> من اومدم فقط 3 نفر رو دیدم!!
> از سال دیگه ایشالا نمی رم دیگه!


ساعت چند اومدین ؟؟؟؟ من از ساعت 11 تا 11:30 اونجا بودم .... یه اقایی با خانومش اومد .... گوشیشو داد دستم گفت از ما دوتا عکس بگیر ... هوا برفی بود منظرش خوب شده بود .... هیچی دیگه منم اونارو دیدم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## sohil_ww

من خیلی دوست داشتم ولی متاستفانه در واپسین لحاظات برام مشکلی پیش امد که حتی خواهان تغییر تاریخم شدم که موفق واقع نشد 

ولی حالا سی شارپ جان عکس خودتو  برفو بزار بچه های دیگه هم ببینن

----------


## CsharpNevisi

با ... از خودم نگرفتم که .. از اون خانومو اقا گرفتم .... دهنم سرویس شد .. هوا خیلی سرد بود .... ای کاش نمیومدم .... !!!!!!

----------


## یوسف زالی

من خیلی دیر رسیدم. ساعت 1:30 رسیدم.
اما دم دوستام گرم که موندن برام.
 :قلب:

----------


## mehdiomnia

منم نشد بیام
او شت oh shet
حالا فردا خبری هست ؟

----------


## sohil_ww

> با ... از خودم نگرفتم که .. از اون خانومو اقا گرفتم .... دهنم سرویس شد .. هوا خیلی سرد بود .... ای کاش نمیومدم .... !!!!!!



اره فکر کن من تو این سرما امروز تو جاده بودم در حال رانندگی و بااین شدت برف و باران !

----------


## BORHAN TEC

منم خیلی دوست داشتم بیام ولی متاسفانه کار خیلی مهمی پیش اومد که قسمت نشد. انشاالله در فرصتهای بعدی... :قلب:

----------


## علی متقی پور

مثه همیشه همه گفتن میان و آخر نیومدن :|

----------


## sr2m72

منم واسه دیدن بچه ها اومدم. ولی متسفانه نتونستم هیچ کدوم از بچه ها رو ببینم.

----------


## tanavar_ayat.

داشتم میومدم اما دم راه اسبی دیدم سوار اون اسب شدم دیدم اون اسب گفت تو نباید الان بری . منم برگشتم.

----------


## SayeyeZohor

به خاطر اینکه من نیومدم هیچ کس نیومد 
 :گیج: 
بچه ها دی ماه بیاین اصفهان نمایشگاه 

میاین؟
بیاین دیگه
نمایشگاه اصفهان بهتره

اهای یوسف خان ، شاهین ، بهروز ، حمزه و ... که صدای من رو دارین بیاین

با کمال عذرخواهی
فحش می دم تا بیاین

به به بی تربیت هم شدم

----------


## BORHAN TEC

دی ماه چه نمایشگاهیه توی اصفهان؟ من امسال نمایشگاه اومدم ولی جمعه! یک روز تاخیر باعث شد که نتونم دوستان رو ببینم.  :اشتباه:

----------


## یوسف زالی

آقا شما خودتو کثیف نکن!!!
چشم تاریخ بده میایم

----------


## mehdiomnia

> مثه همیشه همه گفتن میان و آخر نیومدن :|


 هوا خیلی بد بود علی آقا

----------


## علی متقی پور

مهدی جان شما که همسایه دیوار به دیوار نمایشگاهی :)

----------


## saied_hacker

یعنی هیچ کس امسال نرفته بود ؟
عکسا رو بزارید ببنیم کیا بودن کیا نبودن ؟

----------


## Amir Oveisi

من از دو هفته پیش تا الان انقد کار داشتم که الان تونستم انلاین بشم :|

----------


## BORHAN TEC

خیلی حالم گرفته شد که امسال هم مثل پارسال نتونستم دوستان رو ببینم. با اینکه قسمت نشد شماها رو از نزدیک ببینم ولی امیدوارم که لااقل دوستان بخش دلفی یه قراری رو تنظیم کنند تا اونجا همدیگه رو زیارت کنیم. :ناراحت:  دلفی کارای عزیز آیا موافقید؟؟؟  :کف کرده!:  حداقلش دوست دارم که دوستای تهرانی این پیشنهاد رو قبول کنند(البته منظورم به خاطر بُعد مسافت هستش).

----------


## یوسف زالی

من موافق قرار گذاشتنم. تشریف بیارید شرکت ما. یا یه جایی تو همین تهران کافی شاپی چیزی

----------


## بهروز عباسی

درود
عکسی نیست ! چون کسی نبود.



> خیلی حالم گرفته شد که امسال هم مثل پارسال نتونستم دوستان رو ببینم. با  اینکه قسمت نشد شماها رو از نزدیک ببینم ولی امیدوارم که لااقل دوستان بخش  دلفی یه قراری رو تنظیم کنند تا اونجا همدیگه رو زیارت کنیم.* دلفی کارای عزیز آیا موافقید؟؟؟*  حداقلش دوست دارم که دوستای تهرانی این پیشنهاد رو قبول کنند(البته منظورم به خاطر بُعد مسافت هستش).


ماکه زیارت کردیم، انگار رفته بودیم قطب جنوب زیارت کنیم :لبخند گشاده!: . ولی حیف شد شما نیومدی.

من که پایم، ولی باید سرم خلوت باشه که حداقل تا 22دی (شاید بشه دو روزی رو بپیچونم) همچین اتفاقی نمی افته! ولی کلا روی من حساب کنید. لطفاً با هم هماهنگ کنید ببینید چه روزی احتمالش بیشتره که بیایید.



> من موافق قرار گذاشتنم. تشریف بیارید شرکت ما. یا یه جایی تو همین تهران کافی شاپی چیزی


باشه حتماً میاییم.

----------


## mehdy.programmer

> من موافق قرار گذاشتنم. تشریف بیارید شرکت ما. یا یه جایی تو همین تهران کافی شاپی چیزی


منم موافقم  :لبخند گشاده!:  شما هماهنگی ها شو انجام بده. خبرشو بهمون بده ما میایم!!

----------


## MohsenB

سلام به همه برنامه نویسان

آقا یه پیشنهاد :

بیاید اینهارو یکم تغییر بدیم . فکر نمیکنید یکم مکان و زمان و شیوه قرار نا مناسب باشه ؟ ؟ ، یکم فکرشو بکنید : زمان : نمایشگاه الکامپ ، مکان : کنار استخر !! ساعت 11 صبح به صرف هوا ، کیک و آب سردکن !!!!!

فکر میکنید اینا مناسب یه برنامه نویس ایرانی باشه ؟؟
من میگم بیایم برا زمانش یه زمان رو در سال در نظر بگیریم که متناسب و با مفهوم باشه ، مثلا مثل روس ها ( فکر کنم ) 256 امین روز سال و یا یه روزی که مربوط به یکی ار دانشمندان وطنی مربوط به کامپیوتر باشه مثل تولد یا وفات خوارزمی ....
مکانشم همینطور ( نظر بدین )
شیوشم // ( مثلا : از نظر هزینه یکی مسئول میشه و هر نفر که میخواد شرکت کنه یه هزینه کوچیک شرکت در جلسه میده و یه کارت ورود یا شماره ورود یا ... ورود میگیره )
همنطور چیزای دیگه .
انشاءالله هر سال این همایش پیشرفت می کنه و یه روز ملی و سراسری میشه .

چطوره بنظرتون ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> من میگم بیایم برا زمانش یه زمان رو در سال در نظر بگیریم که متناسب و با  مفهوم باشه ، مثلا مثل روس ها ( فکر کنم ) 256 امین روز سال و یا یه روزی  که مربوط به یکی ار دانشمندان وطنی مربوط به کامپیوتر باشه مثل تولد یا  وفات خوارزمی ....


پس باشه روز تولد من :بامزه: 

*روز برنامه‌نویسان*

----------

